# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Phi >  Nam Phi và những thãm hoa hút hồn du khách

## hangnt

Khi mùa xuân bắt đầu "gõ cửa" tỉnh Northern Cape của Nam Phi cũng là lúc muôn loài hoa nơi đây đua nở, thu hút đông đảo du khách trên khắp thế giới và tiếp sức sống cho một trong những vùng khó khăn nhất của đất nước này.


Northern Cape vốn là tỉnh rộng nhất nhưng lại có mật độ dân cư thưa thớt nhất Nam Phi, với phần lớn diện tích là vùng bán sa mạc Karoo, nơi có vô vàn loài hoa rực rỡ và đa dạng. Nơi đây tồn tại 5 đới sinh thái khác nhau và gần như giữa chúng không hề có khoảng cách.

Khi lái xe, du khách có thể cảm nhận thấy nhiệt độ thay đổi từ nóng sang lạnh, quang cảnh thay đổi từ vùng có cây cối tươi tốt sang vùng khô cạn dù sự khác biệt này tồn tại ở các khu vực chỉ cách nhau vài cây số. Chính vì vậy là Karoo được coi là một _"trung tâm đa dạng thực vật toàn cầu lớn"._

Khí hậu và cảnh quan của khu vực vẫn giữ được vẻ hoang sơ một phần là nhờ nó ở xa trung tâm đông đúc nên không bị ảnh hưởng nhiều bởi ô nhiễm môi trường. Đường bờ biển của Northern Cape cách thủ phủ Kimberlay của tỉnh khoảng 1.000km và cũng cách trung tâm kinh tế Johannes của tỉnh một khoảng cách xấp xỉ.

Vẻ đẹp độc nhất vô nhị của vùng đất Karoo hẻo lánh nhưng rực rỡ sắc hoa khiến những du khách yêu thiên nhiên không thể không đặt chân tới đây khi tới thăm Nam Phi, đất nước vốn nổi tiếng với các loài động vật như sư tử, voi, hay tê giác.

Khi ngày càng có nhiều người quan tâm tới sự biến đổi khí hậu cũng là lúc ngày càng có nhiều du khách muốn tận hưởng cảnh sắc thiên nhiên kỳ thú bởi họ sợ rằng một ngày nào đó sự biến đổi khí hậu sẽ giết chết những bông hoa xinh đẹp ở vùng đất này.

Anh Hendrik Van Zijl, chuyên gia nghiên cứu về hoa ở Karoo, cho biết: _"Chúng tôi giới thiệu cho khách du lịch biết về vô số loài hoa để họ hiểu rằng không phải họ đang được chiêm ngưỡng tài sản của một quốc gia mà là gia tài của cả thế giới"._

Làn gió nhẹ thổi qua khiến những bông hoa dại đong đưa như đang nhún nhảy theo một vũ điệu uyển chuyển. Màu sắc của chúng làm thành những tấm thảm sặc sỡ mà Van Zijl gọi đó là những _"thảm hoa đẹp nhất thế giới"._

Phong cảnh hoang sơ với muôn vàn loài hoa ở Karoo cũng mang lại công ăn việc làm cho đông đảo người dân địa phương.

Cô Ann Basson, 57 tuổi, hiện đang làm việc cho một khách sạn địa phương tâm sự: _"Tôi sinh ra ở vùng nông thôn và chẳng bao giờ nghĩ rằng các loài hoa lại có thể làm nên sự khác biệt cho vùng quê này đến vậy"._

Northern Cape là tỉnh không có sân vận động để đón khách tới tham dự giải vô địch bóng đá thế giới World Cup 2010, tuy nhiên, người dân địa phương vẫn lạc quan hy vọng những cánh đồng hoa độc nhất vô nhị ở đây sẽ thu hút du khách nước ngoài, những người muốn khám phá thiên nhiên theo một cách hoàn toàn mới mẻ.

Giám đốc sở du lịch tỉnh, ông Peter McKuchane, cho biết: _"Đây là tỉnh rộng nhất nhưng lúc nào chúng tôi cũng chỉ nhận được ít tiền đầu tư nhất trong bất kỳ khoản ngân sách nào"._

Trước đây, hầu hết người dân địa phương sống nhờ nghề khai thác mỏ nhưng từ khi ngành này không còn phát triển ở Nam Phi nữa thì họ sống dựa hoàn toàn vào ngành du lịch. Vì vậy, du lịch xanh là mục tiêu hướng tới của tỉnh hẻo lánh này.

----------


## showluo

Người dân sống chủ yếu vào nghề du lịch thì chắc nó phải phát triển lắm  :love struck: 
chúc cho nơi đây càng ngày càng thu hút thêm nhiều khách du kịch ^^

----------


## Taeyeon0903

mình thấy nam phi có nhiều cảnh đẹp con người thì thân thiện bảo sao mà ngành du lịch của họ phát triển

----------


## Chimera

Nam phi thật xinh đẹp
Nghe nói về đêm ở NP có thể quan sát được cả dải ngân hà

----------


## pigcute

Mình cũng muốn thử khám phá NP hehe

----------


## lunas2

nhìn ảnh thì k có j hấp dẫn

----------


## h20love

có những loại hoa j.... thảm hoa chụp ảnh thì wa' tuyệt vời

----------

